# Who here has registered online on the CRA website?



## Money4life (May 17, 2012)

I've recently registered on the Canadian Revenue Agency website and have been pleasantly surprised with the amount of information that you can access. You can do typical things like change your address and update direct deposit information but I was more impressed with the history stored on the website. You are able to access all of your tax returns since 2001 including all of your T4 slips and any benefits or credits that you may have received. Also available is your current RRSP deduction limit and all prior RRSP contributions that you have made, including calculations and deduction limits from previous years. Last but not least, you are able to access all of your past TFSA contributions since 2009, including calculations on how they determined your contribution room. Apparently I over-contributed by $200 into my TFSA account in 2011...this I will have to investigate. But regardless, this is recommended if you want to stay on top of things and see what the government has on you.

Here's where you'd register:

https://apps2.ams-sga.cra-arc.gc.ca/gol-ged/awsc/amss/enrol/start?prog=mima


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I've been there for many years. It's nice to be able to see when your return is assessed, and check on your quarterly payment total and lots of other things.


----------



## Money4life (May 17, 2012)

Good to hear, pwm. In the past year, I've been trying to be more self-sufficient with the money and not having to rely on a banking advisor for my financial needs. Now that I think of it, I recall the $200 over-contibution in 2011 (my financial advisor screwed up with my pre-authorized payments and set up two extra payments in that year) but I'm fairly positive that I made the appropriate contributions during the following year. I wonder how much I was penalized by. Over-contributions were made in Dec 23 by $100 and another in Dec 30 by $100.

EDIT: Looks like you get penalized by 1% per month....so I was penalized by $2 in December. Does that money get deducted from your TFSA or would I have to fill out an over-contribution form? No one has contacted me and I don't see any amounts of money owning on my CRA website so I think I may be off the hook for that measly $2, assuming there wasn't any interest.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Yes, for quite a while. For all the reasons noted above. It is very convenient.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I guess it's reassuring that CRA can competently track and report this info.


----------



## 72camaross (Apr 26, 2010)

I just got a letter this month to register. Definitely going to do it, I love having access to all my financial information online...even when the feds lose it sometimes...


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

The thing that drives me absolutely CRAZZZZY is that they change their login methods every frigging year, or so it seems.

My user ID and password that worked last year don't work any more. I have them saved in a file so I'm certain I entered them right.

CER.018

The user ID and/or password you entered are not correct. 

This is literally *3rd* or *4th* time that I'd have to re-register from scratch. Government incompetence at its "finest".

OTOH, my bank login from 10 years ago continues to work just fine.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

GoldStone said:


> The thing that drives me absolutely CRAZZZZY is that they change their login methods every frigging year, or so it seems.


Hmmm... Are you sure about this? I last logged in last Jan., so I tried logging in now and the last user id and password I used worked. It did ask me a security question after logging in and then let me through. I do notice that CRA seems to have added a new way to log in through the bank account.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

@Goldstone - If I remember correctly when I first signed up to receive child benefits they had something called Epass, which was different than the CRA e-services login for NETFILE and tax information. Now it all seems to be under the CRA e-services 'My Account'. I had problems with the login too because I must have had one set-up with Epass and one for CRA e-services.

Of course, I had a newborn and was sleep deprived at the time, so I could be mistaken.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> I do notice that CRA seems to have added a new way to log in through the bank account.


Yes. We just had to use this last night. It a quick way to pay taxes owing. They basically have setup a direct gateway to get paid.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I recall the CRA My Account login procedure change only twice since I have been using it (2002, I think).
First I had to request a user ID and password.
A few years later (maybe it was 2007 or so), they changed that and I could re-create my own user ID and password.

This time they have eliminated the online code for e-filing as well.

Overall, I think it is becoming easier over time.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

GS, Something else must be wrong with your ID/Password as I just signed on using my userID and Password without a hitch, and it told me my last signon was April 2011.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Far fetched, but is there any chance someone has enough personal info on you that they could access (and change) your account?



GoldStone said:


> The thing that drives me absolutely CRAZZZZY is that they change their login methods every frigging year, or so it seems.
> 
> My user ID and password that worked last year don't work any more. I have them saved in a file so I'm certain I entered them right.
> 
> ...


----------

